# Flatwork instructor for Stockland Lovell camp



## Annagain (19 February 2015)

I'm organising my club's camp at Stockland Lovell in April. We have quite a few fairly serious (elem/med) riders who only want to do flatwork, so we want to organise a really good flatwork instructor for them - who would also be happy to teach a couple of prelim/novice groups. Our usual one, Helen Griffiths, can't make it so I'm after some recommendations for another one please? 

We may also be needing another instructor as we're quite a big group this time. We have Natalie Passmore and Richard Ayre who will do our SJ and XC respectively but we've got one group of nervous novices who might be better off with one instructor for everything so they can build a bit of a rapport. Any recommendations for someone good for building confidence and a bit of an allrounder please?


----------



## miss_c (19 February 2015)

Matt Jenkins?  Di Sealey?  Tom B?  Tom S?


----------



## jhoward (20 February 2015)

andrew lovell. excellent instuctor and covers everything. hes also covers confidence building.


----------



## Jazzbunny (21 February 2015)

Highly recommend Sarah Mawdsley. Always popular / gets great feedback from pony/riding clubs, where she's in demand. Very adaptable and covers all disciplines and levels. No problem with the serious dressage - but also great fun and very enthusiastic. Can give you contact details ....


----------



## Annagain (23 February 2015)

Thanks all, 
Will look them all up.


----------



## Iwantakitten (8 March 2015)

jhoward said:



			andrew lovell. excellent instuctor and covers everything. hes also covers confidence building.
		
Click to expand...

Second this, he is fab


----------

